# It's "Show Your Ass For a Day" Day!



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 13, 2006)

The full moon approaches, and so does "Show Your Ass For a Day" Day. If you'd like to join in, change your profile pic to one that either shows your ass, shows you're an ass, or both. For a day.

This SYAFaDD, I'm flashing you my moon. (In my profile.) (Gimme a minute to find the pic.) What's in _your_ profile?


----------



## Carrie (Jan 13, 2006)

God bless this holiest of holy days. 

Last time I took the high road and showed that I *am* an ass, so this time I'm being more literal. And, well, you know.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 13, 2006)

I've got a picture "nude butt-shot".....just too utterly *shy* to show it.

So I'll have to get a clothed one if I decide to post a picture.


----------



## Jes (Jan 13, 2006)

Proof that I attend _all_ the best parties (with _all_ the worst drivers)

thanks to a special someone who has incomparable photo talent and grace.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 13, 2006)

WooHooo! We're off to a bootylicious and Governatory start! And how's this for an optional SYAFaDD theme? Being that it's Friday the 13th, y'might wanna profile up with a pic of you showing your ass or being an ass whilst being unlucky and/or boo-scary.

Just a suggestion. Not at all mandatory.


----------



## Michelle (Jan 13, 2006)

Only a couple of people in my life know about the photo I just put up in my profile. Been stayin' away from these threads up till now because I didn't want anyone to think I was cheeky. Oh, what the heck.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 13, 2006)

Michelle, that is seriously cute!!


----------



## Jane (Jan 13, 2006)

And no, Chippy, the seriously is NOT a link.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 13, 2006)

Okay, i did it too. Pucker up to the nth degree!


----------



## Tina (Jan 13, 2006)

Okay, so I guess this is me *being* an ass and an idiot in the huge jacuzzi. Au naturel in every way, first thing in the morning. Not my most attractive look, but hey, no one looks their best all of the time. 

Michelle, you are positively adorable. Isn't that much how you dress now...? 

Jes, you really are beautiful.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 13, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Only a couple of people in my life know about the photo I just put up in my profile. Been stayin' away from these threads up till now because I didn't want anyone to think I was cheeky. Oh, what the heck.


GREAT shot, Michelle. And even then, you knew that most basic of fashion tenets: bigger accessories = smaller ass.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 13, 2006)

Yay!!! Moon Day!

I love Moon Day!!!!!! Look at my Moon!  BBWMoon, that is!


----------



## Tina (Jan 13, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> GREAT shot, Michelle. And even then, you knew that most basic of fashion tenets: bigger accessories = smaller ass.



Heh. I like that. 

By request, for a certain someone in PM... here ya go!


----------



## Jane (Jan 13, 2006)

Everyone, I'm sorry, I show my ass daily on the board (in a figurative sense), so I consider this completely redundant.


----------



## Jes (Jan 13, 2006)

Maybe just furnish us with a close up shot of your hand wrapped around that wienie?* 

and for once, I don't mean fatlane.


*weinie? both look correct and incorrect...


----------



## Jane (Jan 13, 2006)

MAN, I TOLD him not to email that particular picture to EVERYONE. FL, you're in TROUBLE.


----------



## Jes (Jan 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> Proof that I attend _all_ the best parties (with _all_ the worst drivers)
> 
> thanks to a special someone who has incomparable photo talent and grace.



ps: as there's been some recent confusion, i'm the one on the LEFT. 
nyuk nyuk.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 13, 2006)

Jane so phallic! And again with the balloons. You and Jes belong on a 1950s burlesque stage, with "Night Train" playing sloppily, and cigarette cherries coming wickedly close to your respective balloonages.

(PS - Y'all know there's a full new shot of Jes in her profile, right? And if I've got my regrettable governors height stats right, she appears to be about 7 feets tall.)


----------



## Cat (Jan 13, 2006)

It just makes me GLOW to participate!!


----------



## FEast (Jan 13, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> If you'd like to join in, change your profile pic to one that either shows your ass, shows you're an ass, or both. I'm flashing you my moon.


Okay, so you didn't show your ass. Does that mean...?


----------



## Jane (Jan 13, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Jane so phallic! And again with the balloons. You and Jes belong on a 1950s burlesque stage, with "Night Train" playing sloppily, and cigarette cherries coming wickedly close to your respective balloonages.
> 
> (PS - Y'all know there's a full new shot of Jes in her profile, right? And if I've got my regrettable governors height stats right, she appears to be about 7 feets tall.)


A friend of mine (for 20 years) has a selection of Santa Claus statues. She lived alone for many years and had them all over her house. A few Christmas' ago, one of our mutual friends came to her house, and fell on his knees laughing. Every Santa she had was as phallic as could be. So, now we always make references to her Santa dildoes.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 13, 2006)

FEast said:


> Okay, so you didn't show your ass. Does that mean...?


Yes. I'm an ass. With a silly ass. But still. I'm mooning you.

Where's _your_ moon, Mizz Feast?


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 13, 2006)

my ass is shown. well, not bare...but it's there. i think i'm gonna just make my profile picture a different ass shot every week, just to keep things lively.

aaron£


----------



## FEast (Jan 13, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Only a couple of people in my life know about the photo I just put up in my profile. Been stayin' away from these threads up till now because I didn't want anyone to think I was cheeky. Oh, what the heck.


My, what big...um, er, ah, gloves and slippers you have, mah deah!


----------



## FEast (Jan 13, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> Okay, i did it too. Pucker up to the nth degree!


And just _what_ are you supposed to be kissing? Since you didn't show your ass, could it be somebody else's? Oops!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 13, 2006)

Jane said:


> A friend of mine (for 20 years) has a selection of Santa Claus statues. She lived alone for many years and had them all over her house. A few Christmas' ago, one of our mutual friends came to her house, and fell on his knees laughing. Every Santa she had was as phallic as could be. So, now we always make references to her Santa dildoes.


Your friend should check out Mejix's profile pic. I can't decide whether I should die laughing, run screaming, or embrace Judaism.


----------



## FEast (Jan 13, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> Yay!!! Moon Day!
> 
> I love Moon Day!!!!!! Look at my Moon!  BBWMoon, that is!


Lovely, Moonie!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hope you like it, it will be a long time till I show this hottie off again


----------



## FEast (Jan 13, 2006)

Cat said:


> It just makes me GLOW to participate!!


Ooooh, Cat, you always come up with something so _different_. It's beautiful! Wish I had your talent.


----------



## FEast (Jan 13, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Yes. I'm an ass. With a silly ass. But still. I'm mooning you.
> 
> Where's _your_ moon, Mizz Feast?


It's cummin', it's cummin'. Just keep yer britches on, girlie. It's been a mighty busy day in my necka da woods.


----------



## FEast (Jan 13, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> my ass is shown. well, not bare...but it's there. i think i'm gonna just make my profile picture a different ass shot every week, just to keep things lively.
> 
> aaron£


Woo hoo! Next time, how 'bout droppin' trou...?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 13, 2006)

Ok ok ok stop begging. It's up.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 13, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> well, not bare...but it's there. i think i'm gonna just make my profile picture a different ass shot every week, just to keep things lively.
> 
> aaron£



I wholeheartedly second that motion. In um...the interests of preserving the democratic system and all. 

Yes, that's it.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 13, 2006)

Cat, it's like you swallowed a gallon of barium! Neat photo.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 13, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> my ass is shown. well, not bare...but it's there. i think i'm gonna just make my profile picture a different ass shot every week, just to keep things lively.
> 
> aaron£




That's just so unfair. And so HOT!


----------



## Jes (Jan 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I wholeheartedly second that motion. In um...the interests of preserving the democratic system and all.
> 
> Yes, that's it.



For research purposes only.

Is it bad to have repped someone on the basis of ass alone?


----------



## FEast (Jan 13, 2006)

Okay, I don't have any of my gawjus ass on my hard drive yet (I'll see what I can do for you next time around; have so many of my models' asses on my h/d, there's no room for mine!  ). However, a friend recently gave me some old photos that I haven't put away yet, and this one seems perfect for this project...in the "act like an ass" category.

I hereby dedicate it to BB, who started this whole mess.  What the heck, I might even leave it up for more than a day. Can you imagine the shock on the face of anybody who decides to check my profile a few months from now?  

Don't forget to click here. You'd better, or I'll put a hex on you, I will!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> For research purposes only.
> 
> Is it bad to have repped someone on the basis of ass alone?



Only if it's bad to have repped someone on the basis of his back and shoulders. 

Hypothetically speaking, of course.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> Is it bad to have repped someone on the basis of ass alone?


When you haven't yet repped the selfless purveyor of all these fine asses? The Mother Theresa of ass? The Miss Kitty of asspitality? I'm gonna go with "yes."

Edited to say: Oops. Sorry. Just noticed. Thanks, Kid.


----------



## Jes (Jan 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Only if it's bad to have repped someone on the basis of his back and shoulders.
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, of course.



*cough*
i repped for same thing. same hypothetical thing, i mean.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jan 13, 2006)

We're in.
And we will now take our asses a rainy day snooze.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 13, 2006)

*CAT! * 

Really *Amazing!* (But that doesn't amaze me!)


----------



## Jane (Jan 13, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> my ass is shown. well, not bare...but it's there. i think i'm gonna just make my profile picture a different ass shot every week, just to keep things lively.
> 
> aaron&#163;


Okay, I need the smilie of two hands grabbing a butt. Who here has that one? Nevermind, I just remembered, I'm too damn old to even cyber grab his butt. DAMMIT!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 13, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> my ass is shown. well, not bare...but it's there. i think i'm gonna just make my profile picture a different ass shot every week, just to keep things lively.
> 
> aaron£



Yeah, good ass... but the shoulders and arms I'm ALLLLLL about!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Only if it's bad to have repped someone on the basis of his back and shoulders.
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, of course.



GMTA girlie. Whew.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm going with the "I'm an Ass" variety today.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 13, 2006)

I finally took one. Now what?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 13, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> I finally took one. Now what?



Put your furry bottom in your profile.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 13, 2006)

aieeee! in the profile??


----------



## Tina (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah. Who doesn't want to see some chipmunk ass?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 13, 2006)

normal people!


----------



## Tina (Jan 13, 2006)

Well, I mean *other* than those freaks, Larry.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 13, 2006)

Done!

(Hard to believe that another month has gone by.)


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 13, 2006)

Tina said:


> Well, I mean *other* than those freaks, Larry.



well maybe Ill pm or email it to those freaks then


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 13, 2006)

Ok, Ok....what I won't do for you BB! I posted a cheeky little profile pic....

BTW...love your moon! Way cute!







enjoy!


----------



## Vince (Jan 13, 2006)

Typical of the gals here they post a disappearing image. What a bunch of teases you all are.

Here is a comparison between Jeri and Ann Marie. As most know I am the manager of the Jeri Carmichael fan club. 

http://groups.msn.com/jericarmichaelfanclub 

View attachment Jeri and AnnMarie 3.jpg


----------



## Tina (Jan 13, 2006)

Vince, you're supposed to post a pic of yourself, not someone else.


----------



## Vince (Jan 13, 2006)

I tried to edit the post and remove that offending image, Ann Marie, but someone changed that feature. Silly people. You gave me permission to post that image on the Jeri site. I should have posted a link. Sorry, it won't happen again. He said, trying to not sound sheepish!

Tina, don't go spoiling my fun. You know that I am always good for a laugh. Let them find out the hard way!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 13, 2006)

Vince said:


> I tried to edit the post and remove that offending image, Ann Marie, but someone changed that feature. Silly people. You gave me permission to post that image on the Jeri site. I should have posted a link. Sorry, it won't happen again. He said, trying to not sound sheepish!
> 
> Tina, don't go spoiling my fun. You know that I am always good for a laugh. Let them find out the hard way!



It's fine this time, Vince. I gave you permission to use them in the group for Jeri's sake... but I'd appreciate them not being posted by you anywhere else, that was not the permission I gave. 

Thanks.


----------



## Vince (Jan 13, 2006)

I saw you sort that guy out who used your image for his avatar. I posted your image just to keep you on your toes. Good work, you are very efficient and fast. 

Can you imagine that someone called Jeri a "pumpkin". If she is a pumpkin I guess I love pumpkins!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 13, 2006)

Vince said:


> I saw you sort that guy out who used your image for his avatar. I posted your image just to keep you on your toes. Good work, you are very efficient and fast.
> 
> Can you imagine that someone called Jeri a "pumpkin". If she is a pumpkin I guess I love pumpkins!



Uh-huh, sure you did. 

And yes, I think if she's anything it's a butternut squash.


----------



## Vince (Jan 14, 2006)

Ann Marie, you young gals have got to realise some men are honest. I always tell the truth, 'cept when it is life and death, you know, like coming home late! I mean, since when do adults have to be home at a certain time? .....Now where did I put that a## shot?......


----------



## I need socks (Jan 14, 2006)

I'll join in. 

View attachment josalynn-1.JPG


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 14, 2006)

*yikes*

This is me. 

View attachment jeff 004-1.JPG


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 14, 2006)

*ooops* ......


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 14, 2006)

Here's another one. 

View attachment jeff 001-1.JPG


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 14, 2006)

Photo of me being an ass on my profile... 

I wanted it to seem like the statue of Mr. Shaw (of Missouri Botanical Garden fame) was feeling me up.. It didn't quite work, though I was pretty successful of pulling off looking like an ass


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 14, 2006)

Laura,

That's a cute one! lol.


----------



## Jes (Jan 14, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Photo of me being an ass on my profile...
> 
> I wanted it to seem like the statue of Mr. Shaw (of Missouri Botanical Garden fame) was feeling me up.. It didn't quite work, though I was pretty successful of pulling off looking like an ass



girl, you cute. for rills.


----------



## Jane (Jan 14, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> *yikes*
> 
> This is me.


Okay, now turn around. Now walk.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 14, 2006)

I'll play along too.


----------



## mejix (Jan 16, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Your friend should check out Mejix's profile pic. I can't decide whether I should die laughing, run screaming, or embrace Judaism.



hehehe, nothing like a paul mccarthy to get into the christmas spirit. i love that little piece. you should see the performances where he dresses like santa. they are creeeeepy.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow I can't believe I missed my favorite posting day here! Believe it or not, I spent Friday the 13th having multiple photos of my "moon" taken Oh well, ammunition for next month.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 18, 2006)

Best asses on the web! :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: 

Um, both kinds! :doh: :bow:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 18, 2006)

ConnieLynn said:


> Wow I can't believe I missed my favorite posting day here! Believe it or not, I spent Friday the 13th having multiple photos of my "moon" taken Oh well, ammunition for next month.


ConnieLynn, that is one seriously cool shot in your profile. This is at least the second of yours I've found breathtaking. Your photographer certainly has a good eye.

I look forward to next month's SYAFaDD. Let the full moon be your alarm clock!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 18, 2006)

that reminds me...i gotta change my profile's ass pic 

aaron£


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

here's an ass
CLICK ME!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 18, 2006)

........... 

View attachment sleeping koala sign.jpg


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2006)

Gotta love the Chippy!!!!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

yes you do!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 19, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> ConnieLynn, that is one seriously cool shot in your profile. This is at least the second of yours I've found breathtaking. Your photographer certainly has a good eye.
> 
> I look forward to next month's SYAFaDD. Let the full moon be your alarm clock!



Thank you ma'am. That is my why fat gals like corsets photo from some previous thread where I was trying to educate some poor unenlightened FA. Now even though it is late I am going to get off my ass and find a moonie photo to share

And my friend ATrueFA gets credit for that shot... heck even the big handsome cat is his


----------

